# Lawrence Welk Resort Escondido



## Kathleen (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello TUGgers,

Do owners at Lawrence Welk have Day Use at the resort? I know that with some years ago they allowed a couple of guests in with each owner card. Still done?

Thank you

Kathleen


----------



## presley (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes as long as it is in the original contract, they allow owners day use.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you Presley. Does that apply to a resale from an original owner with the allowance in their deed?

Kathleen


----------



## presley (Aug 1, 2016)

It does, but I'm not sure you can count on that 100%. Several people have bought resale for day use and didn't have any problems. 

A different unrelated timeshare, Marbrisa in Carlsbad had day use with the original contracts. They managed to change it a year or 2 ago so that resale buyers wouldn't have it, even if it was in the original contract. I don't know they got away with it, but that's what they were doing.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 1, 2016)

presley said:


> A different unrelated timeshare, Marbrisa in Carlsbad had day use with the original contracts. They managed to change it a year or 2 ago so that resale buyers wouldn't have it, even if it was in the original contract. I don't know they got away with it, but that's what they were doing.



ugh! That's so annoying.
Day Use is one of the features that makes some ownerships particularly attractive. I honestly don't know why people would buy at MarBrisa without it.

Not related to Welk but I own three other timeshares with day use. All were bought resale. And all are honored and tested.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you folks. I will take your info very seriously before purchasing a resale at Lawrence Welk. It certainly makes a difference to us.

Kathleen


----------



## Guitarmom (Aug 3, 2016)

Kathleen said:


> Hello TUGgers,
> 
> Do owners at Lawrence Welk have Day Use at the resort? I know that with some years ago they allowed a couple of guests in with each owner card. Still done?
> 
> ...



Kathleen, we bought resale at Welk San Diego, and we have Day Use privileges.

In fact, our story is a bit convoluted, but instructive. Because our daughter was in college in San Diego, we wanted her to have Day Use privileges, so we put her on the deed. The caveat was that only two Day Use cards would be issued by Welk. No problem, we put one card in her name and one in mine. When she graduated and left San Diego, we did a quit claim deed and removed her from the deed. Upon returning her card, Welk issued one in my hubby's name.

In other words, Day Use lives--even on resales and quit claims!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you for the reassurance. I think that we will look into a purchase there. And, we will ask about the day use wording on the deed.

Kathleen


----------



## Dannyh86 (Aug 19, 2016)

I also purchased resale and received 2 day use cards with our purchase.


----------

